# ZFS v15 Upgrade Issue



## Sylgeist (Feb 28, 2011)

On one of my machines I upgrade from 8.1->8.2 I am unable to upgrade the ZFS pool version:


```
This system is currently running ZFS pool version 15.  cannot upgrade 'tank': invalid argument for this pool operation"
```

This machine doesn't boot from ZFS and the pool is a simple 1-disk test config:


```
pool: tank
 state: ONLINE
status: The pool is formatted using an older on-disk format.  The pool can
	still be used, but some features are unavailable.
action: Upgrade the pool using 'zpool upgrade'.  Once this is done, the
	pool will no longer be accessible on older software versions.
 scrub: none requested
config:

	NAME              STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	tank              ONLINE       0     0     0
	  label/WD00J7B1  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```

I'm not sure where to go with this?

EDIT: Solved!

In my case somehow I didn't update the kernel modules when I built this box so opensolaris.ko and zfs.ko were still 8.1 versions. I built and installed those modules and problem solved!


----------



## deepdish (Mar 1, 2011)

What command did you issue to receive that message??


----------



## Sylgeist (Mar 2, 2011)

```
zpool upgrade tank
```

Or


```
zpool upgrade -a
```


----------



## val (Mar 2, 2011)

Version of zfs? 

```
zfs upgrade -v
```


----------



## Sylgeist (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's what I get:


```
zpool upgrade -v
This system is currently running ZFS pool version 15.
```


```
zfs upgrade -a
tank: can not be upgraded; the pool version needs to first be upgraded
to version 15
```


----------



## tacid (Apr 13, 2011)

Got the same issue here:


```
# zpool upgrade -V 15 -a
This system is currently running ZFS pool version 15.

cannot upgrade 'SHARE': invalid argument for this pool operation
```


----------



## tobiastheviking (Apr 30, 2011)

I can confirm this as well.

For other reasons I exported and imported most of my pools, but that didn't help either (not that I really expected it to).


----------



## tacid (May 4, 2011)

In my case problem was I forgot to recompile kernel from source when upgrading binary to 8.2-RELEASE so there was 8.2 world with 8.1 kernel


----------



## tobiastheviking (May 4, 2011)

My kernel is also 8.1

I don't really understand how that is possible, i haven't compiled the kernel myself and I used the standard upgrading procedure which should have upgraded the kernel as the first step (before upgrading the userland).

Very weird. But now at least it can be solved.


----------

